
How we stole some Chrome OS awesomeness long before Android did - jalaziz
https://medium.com/highfive-engineering-blog/our-favorite-open-source-update-engine-773ee8bc94cd
======
jalaziz
Full disclosure, I work for Highfive.

My coworkers and I are here and ready to answer any questions!

